# problemi al ?-drive

## MajinJoko

Buonanotte a tutti,

oggi stavo usando il pc, il quale di tanto in tanto aveva qualche istante di "freeze", dopodiché sentivo un piccolo ronzio molto breve e riprendeva a funzionare.

Trovando in dmesg queste righe:

 *Quote:*   

> [25553.734865] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100
> 
> [25553.734878] ata1: EH complete
> 
> [25553.739335] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
> ...

 

..ho subito pensato all'hard disk che se ne stesse per andare, e quindi mi son messo a fare un backup.

Ora stavo guardando un po' in giro, per lo più qui sul forum di gentoo, trovando di tutto, un po' (ad esempio, qualcuno che consiglia di controllare il cavo (è un portatile, l'ultima cosa che mi metterei a guardare è il cavo (viva l'ignoranza))).

Tuttavia, qualcuno mi ha dato l'ispirazione, e..

dmesg | grep ata1

 *Quote:*   

> [    0.452917] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xdf305000 port 0xdf305100 irq 19
> 
> [    0.940285] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)
> 
> [    0.942237] ata1.00: ATA-8: WDC WD3200BEVT-60ZCT0, 12.01A12, max UDMA/100
> ...

 

dmesg | grep ata2

 *Quote:*   

> [    0.452920] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 irq_stat 0x00400040, connection status changed irq 19
> 
> [    1.344276] ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)
> 
> [    1.357308] ata2.00: ATAPI: Optiarc DVD RW AD-7561S, AH03, max UDMA/100
> ...

 

Quindi il problema sembrerebbe essere il lettore dvd   :Shocked: 

Fra l'altro, lo uso poco o niente..

Quindi scrivo per chiedervi.. avete qualche consiglio? Cosa posso inventarmi? Se diventasse il problema peggiorasse?

Oh cavoli ci mancava solo una menata così   :Laughing: 

Scusate il delirio, ma qualsiasi consiglio è ben accetto.

Grazie, buona notte e.. buone botte.

----------

## djinnZ

mi è capitato qualcosa di simile con il mio portatile, sia per causa dell'hd che del dvd e la soluzione è proprio controllare "il cavo".

Prova a smontarlo e rimontarlo. Possibile che durante gli spostamenti, per urto o pressione, si sia leggermente spostato nell'alloggiamento.

----------

## MajinJoko

Grazie mille. Mi armo di cacciaviti della giusta dimensione e provo a smontarlo.

Non pensavo che qualche urto o movimento inconsulto (che peraltro non si dovrebbe mai esser verificato, vista la cura con cui lo tratto) potesse causare un problema simile. Sempre meglio che dover cambiare hd-drive.

----------

## djinnZ

Se vedi bene come sono montati l'HD ed il DVD in genere si possono allentare un tantino. Se batti il portatile per terra casomai si staccano del tutto ed è facile arrivare al problema (anche se in assistenza ti diranno che lo hai distrutto) quando è usato con la "diligenza del buon padre di famiglia" (come dice questo stato di "bananas") capita più raramante e resta solo un falso comtatto.

In alterantiva potrebbe essere il firmware ed in questo caso sto ancora cercando di capire come risolvere il problema sul mio (che non legge più i DVD).

----------

## Ic3M4n

se può interessarti il portatile della mia ragazza aveva un problema simile, freeze occasionali, motivo firmware bacato e versioni del kernel particolari. Il lettore credeva di avere un cd/dvd inserito e cercava di leggerlo bloccando tutto il sistema scsi. soluzione: lasciare un dvd nel drive.   :Rolling Eyes: 

purtroppo non riesco a vedere l'output in quanto quel portatile è defunto. mi ricordo solo la "soluzione".

----------

## MajinJoko

vi ringrazio molto per le risposte.

Ho fatto qualche prova, e credo che i due problemi (freeze ed errori in dmesg) siano due cose diverse.

Ho provato a scollegare e ricollegare il lettore, ma la situazione non cambia, ancora errori. Il connettore del cavo sulla scheda madre è ahimè nascosto, per arrivarci devo smontare tutto lo scafo.

E, forse, sarebbe pure il caso di infilarci dentro un cd/dvd e vedere se funziona.

Non appena torno alla civiltà faccio tutte le prove e metto una conclusione a questo thread.

Grazie ancora.

----------

